# Male or Female!?! HELP!!!



## Eloedee (Mar 24, 2006)

I took in a stray kitty I found about 2 months ago. About two weeks after I found out she was a month pregnant. Now she has 4 beautiful kittens and I'm trying to tell what sex they are.

I have three kittens, two blacks, and a gray that from behind seem to have an anus, and then another whole a little ways under. I'm assuming that they must be the girls.

I have one kitten, a white/gray, that I THINK has it's anus, and then right under it it's scrotum which also has a whoel on it that I assume where the penis is hiding.

I was pretty sure I had three girls and one boy but I wanted to make sure it wasn't the other way around. I started thinking that maybe what I think is the scrotum might actually be the vagina. :? I tried looking at some "sexing kittens" sites but they had pictures that were drawn and didn't explain very well what to look for (except that males have what looks more like a colon and the females a semi colon).

Any help?

P.S. I'm not sure but I've been letting the mother outside since she's not use being kept indoors and she gets stressed sometimes with the kittens (she's very young). I was petting her the other day and felt her belly and there was ever so the slightest bulge. It's been ONLY three weeks since she had her litter, and I saw no signs of her going into heat. Could she be pregnant again 8O !?!


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

As a rule, anal-genital distance is a very good indicator of what sex you have in almost any mammal. If the "hole" is closer to the anus, you have a girl, the one with the hole further away - likely a boy. That is the best indicator of sex. 

Also, if you have a kitty that is a calico, tortishell, or dilutes of either of the two they will almost always be female (the occurance of a male is VERY rare).

This site should help you out as well. It has actual pictures which should give you a "visual" of what I explained above!! Hope this helps!

http://www.mystic-tree.com/kitten_sexing_guide.htm


----------

